# Suggest me good PSU.



## Nighthawk12 (Nov 11, 2012)

Budget 2.7k MAX.

Was confused b/w-Cooler master 450W thunder for 2500 and Corsair CX430V2 for 2700(Flipkart)Will check local price of Corsair 430v2.

Currently having stock PSU given by HCL (ATX 250W)I don't think I can run HD 7750 with this PSU.


----------



## Myth (Nov 12, 2012)

Corsair CX430V2 from local markets.  Its around 2.5k there.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 12, 2012)

+1 to the CX430 V2.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Nov 12, 2012)

They're selling it for 3000 here in MV, I can;t go NP

I think I have to buy it from Flipkart then..
Is there any other online store which quote price lesser than Flipkart?


----------



## singh_dd93 (Nov 12, 2012)

CX430V2 for 2504
Corsair Builder Series CX430 430Watt SMPS


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Nov 12, 2012)

Never heard of this site before is it reliable?


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 12, 2012)

Buy Corsair | Buy Corsair 430W Power Supply | Corsair Builders Series CMPSU 430CX 430W

2500 + 150 shipping.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Nov 12, 2012)

Is this good site?I mean reliable?


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 12, 2012)

Yes. Prime abgb is very much reliable 
I think they even provide COD


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Nov 12, 2012)

Ok thanks


----------



## Scoob (Nov 16, 2012)

Go for CX430 or CX500. Both got 80+ Certification


----------

